# Vegetarian Recipes



## bunkie (Aug 28, 2009)

Anyone have vegetarian recipes to share? I have a ton that I usually post on my pkd blog so I figured I'd share here.


----------



## bunkie (Aug 28, 2009)

TOFU ENCHILADAS

The tofu in this recipe will end up tasting exactly like taco seasoned beef. Do not fear the peanut butter!!! Trust me, it works out.

2 lbs previously frozen and thawed firm tofu chopped into bite sized pieces
Tortillas
Chili Gravy (recipe to follow)

CHILI GRAVY
Heat in a pot over low heat:

2 tablespoons olive oil

Cook and stir in the heated oil over low heat util transparent:

1 large onion, chopped.

Add and cook and stir for a few minutes:

3-6 tablespoons chili powder (I used 3)
1 tablespoon ground cumin2 cloves garlic, minced
1 teaspoon salt

Mix together with a whisk until smooth:

1 1/2 quarts water
6 tablespoons flour
Whisk the mixture into the cooked onion, taking care to avoid any lumps. Bring to a boil, reduce the heat, and simmer for 20 minutes.



FOR THE TOFU

While your sauce is simmering, preheat the oven to 350 degrees F and oil a backing sheet.

Whisk together:
3 tablespoons soy sauce
1 tablespoon peanut butter
2 teaspoons onion powder
1 teaspoon cumin


Pour this mixture over the prepared tofu in a large bowl. Mix well. Arrange the tofu pieces in a single layer on the prepared baking sheet and bake for 15 minutes.

Pour a thin layer of chili gravy into a 9x13 inch baking dish. Dunk a tortilla in the gravy in the sauce pan, lay it on the plate, ten place about 1/3 cup of the finished baked tofu  filling across the tortilla and roll it up. Repeat until all tofu is used.  Cover with remainder of the sauce.

OPTIONAL TOPPING:
Onion
Cheese
Chilies


(I used a 70/30 Medium Cheddar/Mozzarella mix to top)

Bake 20-25 minutes until bubbling.


----------



## bunkie (Aug 28, 2009)

Spinach Potatoes Au Gratin

Warning, You cook this in the microwave. I was very unhappy when I realized this, however, it came out absolutely wonderful. It cooked in half the time so I'm not going to bother changing this.

7 large red potatoes, sliced
1/4 cup water
3 tablespoons butter or margarine
1/4 cup chopped onion
1/4 cup flour
2 cups milk
1 cup shredded cheddar cheese (I probably dumped in a bit more, I tend to go heavy with the cheese. Infact I probably used about 10 ounces)
1 tsp salt
1 cup chopped spinach (I used frozen)


In a 2 quart microwave safe dish combine the potatoes and water. Cover and microwave on high until potatoes are tender. (approx 10 minutes)
In a large microwave safe bowl, heat butter until melted. Add onion, microwave uncovered for 1-2 minutes until onions are soft. Whisk in flour until blended. Gradually stir in the milk. Cook uncovered on high for 2-2.5 minutes. Stir. Cook 3-4 minutes longer, stirring until sauce is thickened & bubbly.
Stir in cheese and salt. Pour over potatoes. Add spinach, mix well. Microwave, uncovered on high for another 2-3 minutes or until heated through.


----------



## bunkie (Aug 28, 2009)

Broccoli Cauliflower Bake


1 lb cauliflower
1 lb broccoli
20 ounces shredded monterey jack cheese
16 ounces sour cream (if you added a bit more it wouldn't hurt)
2, 4 ounce cans of green chilies, chopped and drained
8 tablespoons butter
2 teaspoons salt
1/2 teaspoon pepper
1 bag of seasoned stuffing mix, crushed.

Cook the cauliflower and broccoli until tender. Drain.
Meanwhile in a large bowl, combine the cheese, sour cream, chilies and 4 tablespoons butter. Add the salt and pepper.
Add the vegetables to the cheese mixture, fold in until completely mixed.
Transfer to a greased 13x9 inch baking dish (3 quarts).
Mix the stuffing and remaining butter together, sprinkle over top of vegetables.
Bake uncovered at 350 degrees F for 25 minutes or until heated through.


----------



## bunkie (Aug 28, 2009)

Mac & Cheese

8 oz Macaroni
2 heaping tablespoons butter
1 onion, finely chopped
3 tablespoons flour
2 cups milk
2 teaspoons yellow mustard
8 oz cheddar (just kick it up to 10 and trust me)
1 ounce of bread crumbs

Cook the pasta until done, drain.
Preheat the oven to 350 degrees F and grease a casserole.

Melt the butter in a large pan over low heat, add the onion and cook for 5 minutes or until softened. Stir in the flour and cook for 1 minute or until pale and foaming. Remove from heat and gradually stir in the milk. Return to heat and stir until the sauce boils and thickens. Reduce heat and simmer for 2 minutes. Stir in the mustard and cheese. Season to taste.
Mix the pasta in the cheese sauce, spoon into baking dish. Sprinkle the breadcrumbs over the top and bake for 15 minutes or until golden brown/bubbling.


----------



## bunkie (Aug 28, 2009)

Corn Chowder

2 cups water
2 cups diced peeled potatoes
1/2 cup sliced carrots
1/2 cup sliced celery
1/4 cup chopped onion
1 tsp salt
1/4 tsp pepper
1/4 cup butter or margarine
1/4 cup flour
2 cups milk
3 cups shredded cheddar cheese
2 cans cream style corn

Place the water in a 2 quart microwave safe dish and cook on high until water boils. Add vegetables and salt/pepper. Cook, uncovered on high for 8-10 minutes until vegetables are crisp tender; set aside and DO NOT DRAIN.

Meanwhile in a large pot, cook butter on high until melted. Whisk in flour until smooth. Gradually stir in milk. Cook uncovered on high until thickened, stirring often. Add cheese, cook until melted. Stir in corn and reserved vegetables. Cook until heated through.


----------



## bunkie (Aug 28, 2009)

Spinach Parmesan Linguine

1 1lb package of linguine
1 cup vegetable broth
1 small onion chopped
2 large garlic cloves minced
1 package, 10 ounces of chopped spinach
1/3 cup milk
2 tbsp cream cheese
salt and pepper to taste
1 cup parmesan cheese

Cook linguine according to package. Meanwhile in a sauce pan over medium high heat, bring broth to a boil. Add onion and garlic. Reduce heat, cook, uncovered for 5 minutes. Stir in spinach; cook for 2 minutes. Add the milk, cream cheese, salt and pepper; stir until cheese is melted. Drain linguine and place in a serving bowl. Add sauce and toss to coat. Sprinkle with Parmesan cheese. Toss to coat.


----------



## bunkie (Aug 28, 2009)

Summer Squash and Bean Saute.

1 cup uncooked white rice
3 cups water
2 extra large vegetable bouillon cubes
2 teaspoons cornstarch
1 tbsp olive oil
1 medium onion cut into thin wedges
8 ounces frozen green beans (2 cups)
1 garlic clove minced
1 medium yellow summer squash, halved lengthwise and sliced
1 medium zucchini, halved lengthwise and sliced.
Dash of Basil
1 can butter beans, drained


Cook rice in 2 cups of the water as directed on package.
Stir in bouillon cubes into remaining 1 cup water. In a small bowl, combine cornstarch with 2 tbsp of the bouillon mixture, blend well, set aside.

Meanwhile, heat oil in large skillet over medium high heat until hot. Add onion; cook and stir 2 minutes. Add green beans, garlic and remaining bouillon mixture; cover and cook 5 minutes.

Add squash and zucchini; cook 2 minutes or until vegetables are crisp-tender; stirring occasionally. Stir in cornstarch mixture; cook and stir until mixture is bubbly and slightly thickened.

Add basil and butter beans. Cook until thoroughly heated. Season to taste with slat and pepper if desired. Serve over rice.


----------



## bunkie (Aug 28, 2009)

Vegetable Stew

I cook this on the stove until its done then dump it in a crock pot and let it simmer on low for the rest of the day.

   *  4 tablespoons olive oil
   * 2 cups chopped leeks, white part only (from approximately 3 medium leeks)
   * 2 tablespoons finely minced garlic
   * Kosher salt
   * 2 cups carrots, peeled and chopped into rounds (approximately 2 medium)
   * 2 cups peeled and diced potatoes
   * 2 cups fresh green beans, broken or cut into 3/4-inch pieces
   * 2 quarts chicken or vegetable broth
   * 4 cups peeled, seeded, and chopped tomatoes
   * 2 ears corn, kernels removed
   * 1/2 teaspoon freshly ground black pepper
   * 1/4 cup packed, chopped fresh parsley leaves
   * 1 to 2 teaspoons freshly squeezed lemon juice

Heat the olive oil in large, heavy-bottomed stockpot over medium-low heat. Once hot, add the leeks, garlic, and a pinch of salt and sweat until they begin to soften, approximately 7 to 8 minutes. Add the carrots, potatoes, and green beans and continue to cook for 4 to 5 more minutes, stirring occasionally.

Add the stock, increase the heat to high, and bring to a simmer. Once simmering, add the tomatoes, corn kernels, and pepper. Reduce the heat to low, cover, and cook until the vegetables are fork tender, approximately 25 to 30 minutes. Remove from heat and add the parsley and lemon juice. Season, to taste, with kosher salt. Serve immediately.


----------



## bunkie (Aug 28, 2009)

Mushroom Noodle Soup

2 tsp veg oil
2 cups sliced mushrooms
1 cup chopped onion
1 large leek, white part only, chopped
1 cup finely chopped carrots
8 cups vegetable broth
1 large potato, cut to cubes
2 tsp dill
1 tsp paprika
1 tsp pepper
2 cups medium egg noodles
salt and pepper to taste

Heat oil in large pot over medium heat.
Add mushrooms, onion, leek and carrots, cook approx 5 mins
Add broth, potato, dill, paprika and pepper.
Bring to boil, reduce heat to medium-low and cover. Cook about 40 mins or until vegetables are tender.
Add noodles, cook 10 minutes.

Serve.


----------



## bunkie (Aug 28, 2009)

Florentine Risotto

4-4.5 cups Vegetable Broth
1 tablespoon olive oil
8 ounces whole mushrooms, quartered (you could use more)
1/2 cup finely chopped onion
3 cloves garlic, minced (increase from 1 clove originally)
1.5 cups uncooked short grain arborio rice
1/2 tsp salt
4 cups baby spinach leaves, coarsely chopped (I use frozen and don't bother to dethaw it)
14 ounces chopped, drained and rinsed artichoke hearts
1/2 cup parmesan cheese

Bring broth to a boil over high heat. Reduce heat to low and keep broth barely simmering.

Meanwhile, heat oil in a large pot over medium-high heat until hot. Add mushrooms, onion and garlic. Cook and stir 2 minutes. Add rice, cook and stir 1 minute.

Carefully stir in 1 cup hot broth and salt. bring to a boil. Reduce heat to medium-low, cook and stir until almost all of liquid is absorbed. Continue adding broth, 1/2 cup at a time, coking and stirring after each addition until liquid is absorbed. Rice should b tender and creamy but still slightly firm n center.

Add spinach and artichoke hearts;, cook and stir 2-3 minutes or until spinach is wilted (thawed if frozen) and artichokes are thoroughly heated. Stir in cheese.


----------



## bunkie (Aug 28, 2009)

Garbanzo Beans and Tofu

2 cans garbanzo beans, drained
1 package firm tofu, shredded
1 16 ounce can whole tomatoes, mashed up
1/2 teas. cinnamon
4 cloves garlic, minced
1 onion, cut up
1/2 bottle barbeque sauce

Saute the garlic and onion in the barbeque sauce.  Add the tomatoes
making certain they are all mashed up.  Add the cinnamon.  Add the
garbanzo beans and last the tofu and heat well.  Mix it all up and enjoy.


----------



## bunkie (Aug 28, 2009)

Baked Potatoes with Three Fillings

(Made this with the red bean filling and it was delicious. Also this meal is extremely nutritious. Used gold potatoes instead of russets. I also cooked the potatoes in the microwave as I was short on time. They turned out very well despite that. The recipe calls to roll the potatoes in sea salt, I excluded that and did a very light dusting of your basic table salt.)

For the potatoes-

4 medium sized potatoes (I used gold)
salt (if desired)
olive oil

Preheat the oven to 400F (if cooking in the oven)
Score the potatoes with a cross and rub all over with olive oil.
Bake for 45-60 minutes or until done... (in a microwave it takes about 25)
Push the potatoes open along the score lines, season with salt and fill with your chosen filling.

Red Bean Filling
2 cans drained kidney beans. (any soft textured bean would work well, black especially)
1 package cream cheese
2 tbsp hot sauce (I use Texas Pete)
1 tsp cumin

Melt the cream cheese with the beans, hot sauce and cumin over low heat.


Soy Vegetables Filling

2 leeks, thinly sliced
2 carrots, cut in sticks
1 zucchini
4oz aby sweet corn
3 tbsp soy sauce
2 tbsp dry sherry or vermouth
1 tbsp sesame oil

Stir-fry the leeks, carrots, zucchini and baby corn in the oil for about 2 minutes then add the mushrooms and cook for another minute. Mix together the soy sauce, sherry and sesame oil and pour over the vegetables. Heat until bubbling.

Cheesy Creamed Corn Filling

1, 15 oz can creamed corn
4 oz grated cheese
1 tsp dried herbs

Heat the corn, add the cheese and herbs.


----------



## bunkie (Aug 28, 2009)

Brussels Sprouts Gratin

2/3 cup whipping cream
2/3 cup milk
1oz parmesan cheese
1.5 pounds brussels sprouts, halved and cooked (I get the bags from the frozen section that steam in the microwave to cut down on time)
4 cloves garlic, minced
salt and pepper to taste

Preheat the oven to 300 degrees F. Blend together the cream, milk, cheese and seasoning.

Place a layer of sprouts on the bottom of the dish. Pour over half the cream mixture. Add rest of sprouts and pour rest of cream over that.

Cover loosely with foil or wax paper. Bake for approx 1-1.5 hours. Halfway through cooking, remove the paper and press the sprouts under the liquid. Return to the oven to brown for remaining cook time.


----------



## bunkie (Aug 28, 2009)

Broccoli Bake

Added cheese to this, changed the noodles but any noodles will do. I used penne as that was all I had in the house thanks to costco. I think you should add seasoning into the soup mixture before baking. Also don't cook the broccoli before hand or it comes out soggy.

3 cups broccoli
1 bag of penne
1 can cream of broccoli
1/2 cup milk
salt and pepper to taste
10 oz, Monterrey jack cheese, shredded. (Mozzarella would work nicely as well. )
1/2 cup breadcrumbs (I used italian flavored.)

Cook the penne until done. Drain.

Mix the soup, milk and seasonings until well blended.

Toss the frozen/fresh broccoli and pasta in the soup mix. Pour into baking dish. (13x9) Cover with shredded cheese then sprinkle with breadcrumbs.

Bake at 350F until broccoli is done and cheese is melted golden.


----------



## bunkie (Aug 28, 2009)

Cheesy Pasta and Beans

1 16 ounce package penne pasta
1 14.5 ounce can diced tomatoes
2 16 ounce cans kidney beans, drained and rinsed
1 26 ounce jar spaghetti sauce
2 cups shredded mozzarella cheese
1/2 cup Parmesan cheese
1 14.5 oz can of black olives, sliced and drained
1/4 cup italian bread crumbs

Preheat oven to 425 degrees F.

Prepare pasta according to package directions. Drain and return to saucepan.

Stir in diced tomatoes, kidney beans and spaghetti sauce. Transfer to 2-quart baking dish and top with black olives, then cover with shredded mozzarella. Sprinkle heavily with parmesan cheese then cover in bread crumbs. Bake until cheese is melted and golden, about 20 minutes.


----------



## bunkie (Aug 28, 2009)

Green Bean Casserole Noodle Bake

(I created this after wanting a way to turn your basic green bean casserole into a main dish. I'm extremely pleased with the end result. This recipe could easily be altered with spice to change it to your desired pallet. As I have children, I tend to keep things pretty simple.)


2-3 cups of frozen green beans
2-3 cups sliced raw mushrooms
1 can cream of mushroom
1/2 can milk
salt and pepper to taste
french fried onions

Mix the soup, milk and seasonings. Add in mushrooms and green beans. Pour into baking dish, top with onions. Cover with foil and bake at 400 for about 30 minutes, or until soup is bubbling in pan and mushrooms are cooked through. If desired, remove foil and bake 5 more minutes to let onions crisp.


----------



## bunkie (Aug 28, 2009)

Tofu and Broccoli in Garlic Sauce

(Serve over rice. I liked it a lot. The kids ate it but it had a bit too much of a kick for them. So if making for someone who doesn't like heat, just half the red pepper in this.)

1 lb firm tofu. Previously frozen, thawed and drained of all fluid. Chopped into small cubes.
1/4 cup soy sauce
1/2 of one large onion. cut in half then sliced thinly.
8 ounces mushrooms, sliced
8-10 cloves of garlic, minced
1 lb broccoli, fresh or frozen, doesn't matter.
2 cups boiling water
2 cubes bouillon (A note, if you are using knors half the water and use one cube)
2 tbsp olive oil + 1 tbsp olive oil
3 tbsp sweetener (I used sugar)
1 tbsp chinese hot mustard (I used german yellow as it was all I had. Didn't make a difference to me, probably only changed the heat level)
1 tsp red pepper flakes
1 tsp ground ginger


Pour the soy sauce over the cubes of tofu. Cover and put in fridge to marinate while preparing the rest.

Dissolve and set aside the water and bouillon.

Press the tofu evenly until all pieces have absorbed the soy sauce. Heat in a large skillet or wok over medium heat, 2 tbsp of olive oil. Brown the tofu on all sides. Remove from the pan and set aside. Add to the pain the remaining olive oil.

Add the onions and mushrooms. Cook and stir over medium until they start to soften. Add the garlic and bouillon mixture.

Add the sweetener, mustard, red pepper and ginger. Stir in the tofu and simmer for a minute. Stir in the broccoli and cover until broccoli is cooked through. Let stand for five minutes after removing from heat.


----------



## HotelCo (Aug 28, 2009)

You sir, are my hero.


----------



## bunkie (Aug 28, 2009)

*takes a bow* FYI, I cook everything before they get posted. :lol:


----------



## triemal04 (Aug 28, 2009)

Barbeque Bacon Explosion

2 pounds thick cut bacon
2 pounds Italian sausage
1 jar of your favorite barbeque sauce
1 jar of your favorite barbeque rub

Use the sliced bacon to make a 5"x5" weave or lattice.  Make sure it's tight then cover with the barbeque rub.  Next layer the sausage over the bacon weave; make sure it's even and covers the whole thing and is packed tight.  Cook the leftover sliced bacon (should be some), crumble it into small pieces and place that on top of the sausage.  (you can skip this step but it adds a nice crunch).  Now pour some of the barbeque sauces over the crumbled bacon.  This next part is a pain.  Seperate the sausage from the bacon weave and roll it and everything on top of it into a tube; the weave should stay on the counter.  Pinch the ends to seal it, the roll the weave around it so the outer layer is sliced bacon.  Place the seem side down and either barbeque or bake at 225F until the internal temp is 165F.  Then sit down and enjoy.

Wait...was this supposed to be a vegetarian recipe thread?  Oops...

Pad Thai

Ingredients
2tbl Tamarind concentrate
2tbl fish sauce 
1tbl rice wine vinegar 
4 ounces rice stick noodles 
12 ounces Marinated Tofu
olive or other oil as needed
1 cup chopped scallions (or just 1 bunch)
3tsp minced garlic (about 3 cloves)
2 beaten eggs
6oz pickled cabbage
2-3tbl dried shrimp (coarsley chopped with some whole)
10oz ounces bean sprouts (1 can works fine, just drain it)
1/2 cup roasted salted peanuts, coarsley chopped with some whole
1.5 cup soy sauce
2tsp Five spice powder
3 habeneros

The night before (or morning off) drain and slice the tofu and place in a bowl with the soysauce, 5 spice and minced habeneros.  Let it marinate in the fridge.  When it's time to cook drain reserving the tofu and peppers.

Rehydrate the noodles; generally just leave in a bowl with hot water until soft.  If they're a little al dente when it's time to add don't worry, they'll finish cooking with the rest of the ingredients.

Mix the tamarind, vinegar, and fish sauce in a cup and cut up the rest of the ingredients; seriously, do it first the cooking process only takes a few minutes and you'll want everything ready to go.

Use either a large pot or wok, heat it over high heat until VERY hot, add the oil and then the tofu.  Cook quickly then remove the tofu, add the scallions, cook briefly then add the garlic, cook for maybe 20seconds then add the eggs.  Keep stirring so they scramble and pick up the veggies.  After adding each of the next ingredients give it a stir:  noodles, sauce, shrimp (do it now so they rehydrate a bit) cabbage, sprouts, tofu and last the peanuts.  Make sure it's heated through and you're done.  If you like spicy food you can either add more habeneros to the marinade (it's really not that hot as it is) or sprinkle with some ground chili's before serving.  Drizzle some lemon or lime juice over the top and it's good to go.  Be warned though, the salt content is pretty high.

And if you aren't a vegetarian this works just fine with either beef or pork; just slice into strips as you do the tofu.


----------



## bunkie (Aug 29, 2009)

Vegetarians don't consume seafood either. I saw the shrimp, could easily omit that, but the fish sauce, is their fish "product" in it?


----------

